# Does ovulation day change with Clomid?



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Dear fellow Clomid users

Wonder if you can help as I am in a panic. Does your ovulation day change (ie come earlier/later) when on Clomid? I ask because I usually ovulate around days 16/17, which means that I am due to ovulate this month on the two exact days when I shall be hundreds of miles away from home at my friend's daughter's christening.   She has asked me to be a godparent.

Thing is, this friend (yes, we've been pals for 25 years) didn't call me once during or after my recent failed ICSI, either to see how I was getting on or even whether it worked or not. I was very hurt by this at the time, as she was one of the few people I had confided in. Anyway, after 3 months of silence, she finally called me last week and asked if I can still make it to the christening. And now I am here, desperately trying to book train tickets to go, and am plagued by doubts about what I will do if I am away at precisely the time I need to be back in London having IUI! I feel like cancelling the whole damn thing sometimes, but don't want to appear petty.   

And advice would be most welcome! Thanks, Jaff xxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Jaff,

If it was me I would tell her that I couldn't make it as I was having IUI.  If she knows about your situation anyway, why not be honest with her?  I think if she's a good friend then she will understand how important this is to you.  It's hard enough being on Clomid without having to 'waste' a month I think.

With regards to whether Clomid makes you OV on a different day, it didn't make any difference to me last month (my first month) although I am only on 50mg and I'm not even sure whether I did OV.  What dosage are you on?  I think for some women it does affect their OV day but we're all different so who knows.

Good luck with whatever you decide - it must be a hard decision for you to make.  What does your DH think of it all?

Lou x


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Dear Lou

Thanks for your thoughts and advice.   My dosage is 100 mg, and as far as I know I am taking it to boost natural ovulation (though this tends to be erratic, owing to pcos).

As for DH, I think he'd be quite satisfied if I cancelled attending the christening as it's one less thing to worry about, but as I said, this is a friend of 25 years (even though she has been a little flaky towards me lately).  

Thanks again, Jaff xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Jaff

yes, clomid can change your ovulation time as it can change the length of your cyle.  Mine became shorter.  take care xxx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

hi girls, 
in a 28 day cycle and with clomid when did u ovulate??

my doc said to start the ovulation tests at cd11 (he said that ovulation might happen between cd14-cd16), but I have some mild pains am cd7, is that possible to ovulate too early??

thanks for any advice.

Stella


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Stella, you might ovulate earlier than usual, your cycle length may become shorter.  I'd say get jiggy from now until CD18 to cover the whole time, you could even start your opk early.  clomid can alter your cyle and its hard to know which way it would go.  Its normal to get ovary twinges before you ovulate as they are starting to work their magic, I get ovary twinges, frequent peeing, low backache, then strong ovary stabbing then ovulate the day after.  good luck


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks flowerpot!!  

I did a opk was -tive.  
But maybe we have to start  earlier!!!


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Stella and Flowerpot

This ovulation business is driving me mad. I've been hoping to ov a bit earlier this month, because of a 1-day course on Thursday and the christening of my friend's baby this weekend. But, for the last 2 days, I've done an OPK on those crummy dipstick things which have given me a +ve LH surge, whereas my digital OPK monitor gave me a -ve result.    

So, I'm going with the new-fangled digital thing and hoping for the best. Will be having an ultrasound tomorrow, so that should give me some idea of how my follies are coming along.

Get  ing Stella!

Jaff
xx


----------

